# Tips on trapping weasels?



## Blue Oak Ranch (Aug 23, 2005)

A friend had a weasel kill 22 of his 24 hens. Any tips on trapping the little bugger, should the need arise? I've only seen a handful of them around here - little furry brown tubes with black feet (grin). 


Cheers!

Katherine


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

While as kids weasels provided a few extra coins for the pocket, they are not a heavily trapped furbearer. My experience with them are with what we trappers call weasel boxes. These boxes are home made in a rectanguler shape. I only have a few but they are about 14 inches in length. 5 inches high and wide capped at both end with the top removable. The front has a circular opening about one inch in size. This is located about an inch from the top. Looks like a birdhouse entrance. The rear has several small drill holes to allow scent to escape. You could make it more extravacant by screening the rear with a very tight mesh wire. Place a old number 1 size foothold about 1 inch back on the bottom of the box from the the entrance end. Weasels love fresh meat baits and I mix in a sardine to give added scent. The trap is place in known areas that the critters inhabit. Hope this helps, Trapper


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a weasel (ferret) named Corky. We love him!

And he doesn't need trapping; he follows me around the house and will scratch at the bathroom door to get in there if I'm rude enough to lock him out.

Janis


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would nail a wooden rat trap on a wall so the trigger hangs down and is about 4" from the ground. Bait it with some kind of meat and barricade it so no pets or chickens can reach it.

Last winter weasels were selling for $5-6 here.


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

FishHead....thats a great idea...Im having problems with those dang critters also....


----------

